# Small 12-24 for outdoor



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

GE. Seimens. Square D. Cutler-Hammer. et al.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is a 6/12 I use a lot. Its a Sq D QO.

QO612L100RB

They run about $40

~Matt


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> GE. Seimens. Square D. Cutler-Hammer. et al.


lol.


----------

